# Can we get serious about speakers for a moment?



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would like to explore everyones thoughts on speakers. I have had a lot of amps and speaker combinations. Celestion and Jensen being up there. But you could also do an entire thread on Celestion speakers alone. 

What are some of the best speakers you have come across and why?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

The best speaker I have had experience with has been the Celestion Blues. I never really paid a lot of attention to speakers until I started using this speaker. It completely blew me away. I have also used the Celestion Golds which are a very close second to the Celestion Blues. I'm not technical by any means so I have to assume that I just really like the sound of the Alnico magnet speakers since these are the very best I've played through. I've played through some Jensen alnicos which were nice. But the blues are tops for me
For ceramic type speakers I really like the combination of GH1230 and Vintage 30. I had this combination in a Dr Z Z best cab and did that cab ever thump. Had to get rid of that cab though as I couldn't take it anywhere. The long throw characteristics gave me volume complaints where ever I took it.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I have no fav's not a professional and certainly not been around long enough "yet".


SO, let me toss in the Q on the question.

BOSE how do they do a 1000 watt speaker in something smaller than a box of Kleenex?

http://www.bose.com/controller?even...ofessional/on_stage/speaker_systems/index.jsp


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Speakers are my favorite tone shaping components. Being lucky enough to have known quite a few working players and monied hobbyists, I've had the opportunity to try different cabs and speaker configurations with the same amps. It really is amazing what a speaker(s) can do to change the tonal character of an amp. I love the Weber speakers. They really sound like old Jensens after they break-in. Celestion makes some of the best speakers I've ever heard, but they're SO expensive! I think that some of the Eminence Red Coat series speakers are very close to the Celestion sound. For the money I think they're a better value than the lower end Chinese made Celestion product. I've only tried these Tone Tubby speakers once in a store and though it didn't blow me away, I never can hear enough or get relaxed enough at a shop to really enjoy the gear. Here's a link. I really think these sound clips are killer.

http://www.tonetubby.com/ss.html

Shawn :smile:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

guitarman2 said:


> The best speaker I have had experience with has been the Celestion Blues. I never really paid a lot of attention to speakers until I started using this speaker. It completely blew me away. I have also used the Celestion Golds which are a very close second to the Celestion Blues. I'm not technical by any means so I have to assume that I just really like the sound of the Alnico magnet speakers since these are the very best I've played through. I've played through some Jensen alnicos which were nice. But the blues are tops for me
> For ceramic type speakers I really like the combination of GH1230 and Vintage 30. I had this combination in a Dr Z Z best cab and did that cab ever thump. Had to get rid of that cab though as I couldn't take it anywhere. The long throw characteristics gave me volume complaints where ever I took it.


I have had the Celestion Blues. They are indeed a fantastic speaker. Also liked the G12T-75 that were in my 1960A cabinet. Have never had anything with Greenbacks. Had some Vintage 30's as well. They were not my favorites.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Believe it or not, I like the middle of the road Eminence Legends (specifically the GBs). I have a couple in my Avatar, and think they're the cat's beee-hind!!! I find they sound great clean and with some decent amount of gain. They don't seem to colour the sound as much as say Celestion V30's.

I used to have a Boogie MkIIC that was loaded with an Electro-Voice ("12L" or something like that), and thought is sounded a little shrill.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Had some Vintage 30's as well. They were not my favorites.


They have to be well broken in. I do find them ice picky though. Which is why I like them in combination with he G12H30. 
A couple weeks ago I played through an Ampeg rocket 2X12 combo that had a pair of Vintage 30's. I thought it would be ice picky but it was one of the warmest sweetest sounding 2X12 twin style 6L6 amps I'd heard. Only the Custom shop Dual pro was better and only marginally. That ampeg was only going for $800. I should have grabbed it as that's kind of what I'm looking for but I dragged my heels on it. When I went back last week it was gone.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I assume the cabinet they are loaded in makes a big difference too. Closed back vs open back as well.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Some Eminence vids. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQbg43WfeWY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3cyE2Llqxw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKBCr3fk-qM&feature=related

My buddy had two Texas Heat speakers hooked up to a 100watt haed and they still sounded dead as nails, not my favorite at all, but the Wizard's a bad boy!

Shawn :smile:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Some of my favs:

Celestion G12H30
WGS Veteran 30
Eminence Rajin Cajun

I have a V30 in my YCV50 and it sounds better than ones I've had in the past but I have to say that the WGS version rules.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

For me it's the *Weber Blue Dog Ceramic* which I believe is Weber's version of the Celestion Blue. I'm presently using it on my Peavey C30 which makes it a much better amp. I've compared it using a Fender Princeton Reverb II, Traynor YCV Blue and the Blackheart Little Giant against a Celestion V30 and 70/80, the WGS Veteran and Classic Lead, Eminence Legend GB128, V12 and The Governor and an old Weber C12NQ which is now called the 12A125. The Blue Dog for me is the warmest and sweetest sounding of them all.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Given some of the info being shared I am wondering what might be a good choice to replace my stock speaker in my Marshall DSL401. Single 12" speaker.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I assume the cabinet they are loaded in makes a big difference too. Closed back vs open back as well.



I've been told the alnicos seem to be better suited to open back. I've also been told the G12H30 and Vintage 30 were better suited to a closed back. I've had those speakers in both an open and closed back. I thought they sounded great in either but in the theile ported close back way more low end thump.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Chito said:


> For me it's the *Weber Blue Dog Ceramic* which I believe is Weber's version of the Celestion Blue. .


Isn't that also a much higher powered speaker than the celestion blue?


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> Isn't that also a much higher powered speaker than the celestion blue?


They're availlable in anywhere from 15 to 100 watts. Most Weber speakers are built after the order is placed so you can have them any way you like.

Soundclips here:

https://taweber.powweb.com/weber/


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

New: Jensen P12N, Celestion Blue's
Old: JBL D130F, Jensen P15L(L), P12N and C12N


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

nonreverb said:


> New: Jensen P12N, Celestion Blue's
> Old: JBL D130F, Jensen P15L(L), P12N and C12N



Is it the P12Q that they seem to put in all the RI Fender amps? I think they sound really harsh and spikey. I've seen you post favourably about the P12N before. The info at the website describe them as warm and sparkly. Are the P12Q a cheaper speaker?

Thanks Shawn :smile:


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Allo!

What is the diffrence between Jensens p12Q, p10Q and c12Q,c10Q?

I got 2 2x12 c12Q from 65 and 6x10 c10Q from the same year,
and the Cruchh i get from it,is amazing,espacially the low-Crunch wiht the 6 pack

I olso use 10"Vintage alnico blue,from bassman 59RI,and being doing good with it,and recently a 12" governor redcoat...which end up desapointing me.

Frank :smile:


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

P: Alnico
C: Ceramic

Hope that helps Frank :smile:


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Well i guest it mean that old ceramic drivers are the best for me,and makes good old jensen speakers my fav

Frank:smile:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Given some of the info being shared I am wondering what might be a good choice to replace my stock speaker in my Marshall DSL401. Single 12" speaker.


I have a WGS V30 in my 401, as well as in the extension cab. I had V30's in it before but they do that upper-mids thing that I find irritating. 

I know that the 401 is not loved by all, but I really like mine (except the reverb ......... and the loop ....... and the heat). It does some great tones - including clean.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't have a ton of speaker experience, most of what I've played is middle of the road "stock" stuff. However, when Reverend was giving away their 1250 "All Tone" speakers for 50 bucks each I bought one and made a cab for it. It was really good with a variety of amps and cabs. It ended up in my YCV-40 which I sold to a friend. It brought that amp to life! I still wish I'd removed that speaker and replaced it with the stock 70-80 Celestion (British red label - I still have it) before I sold it.

The absolute best combination was a 50 watt Weber blue dog and a 50 watt Silver Bell (both ceramic) in my Traynor Mark III. Ted suggested this pairing to me when I told him what I was running and what sounds i was going for. Just flabbergasting, but really, really loud.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

excellent thread ! so many out there, its nice to get ideas from other like minded gtr fiends about what they like. some of my fav's to date.

1st place: original 60's vox silvers (same as blues)
2nd place: celi blue reish (90's I think)

others I liked:

celestion rola mid 70's greenbacks: sound of rock, I know the pre-rola's are the holy grail, but damned if it can much better than these for rock, maybe just woodier and smoother iduno.

scumback: h55 30watter: once this was broken it, what a tone, gorgeous rock tone,probably the 3rd place tie with:

orig. jensen c12q (60s): american tone defined for me, (p12q is gr8 too, just mushier when pushed...but in a good way ), but I love the firm fat/warm/clear/crunchiness of the c12q, all around amazing.

weber blue dog 30watt: I think the best weber made once broken in,does everything quite well., and my next fav weber is:


california alnico 60watter 15inch: americana, clean clear, but when pushed hard, it just got better, paper dome version better than alum dome.


oops...almost forgot the celi g1280, don't make them anymore, but a gr8 all-rounder once broken in, hard to break in though, and needs alot of volume to get it rockin'....and boy is it loud by that pnt.!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Rugburn said:


> Is it the P12Q that they seem to put in all the RI Fender amps? I think they sound really harsh and spikey. I've seen you post favourably about the P12N before. The info at the website describe them as warm and sparkly. Are the P12Q a cheaper speaker?
> 
> Thanks Shawn :smile:


The P12N is the higher wattage version. It's an all round better speaker IMO.
It's is more expensive but well worth it.
I see people discussing the C12Q as a good speaker....a more rare but superb speaker was the Jensen C12P. The P series is somewhat hard to find but an excellent speaker. It falls between the Q and the N series. A little more beefy than the Q but breaks up earlier than the N. It's a shame they decided to phase it out. I used one in a deluxe reverb for years with excellent results.:smile:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have no issue with V30's, they generally sound pretty good. I've heard them w/ the YCS100 and a mesa dual rec, both times the cab sounded good to me - YCS cab and 412 recto (std?) and 212 recto.

According to Peavey, the XXX model Sheffields are modeled after V30's but with a higher power handling and a slightly different voicing - I can believe it.

I have WGS British Leads in my XXX slant, which is a nice clear, articulate, fairly tight speaker. Props to one of the forumites for that deal .

I have the stock sheffields in my XXX straight. I A/B'd the cabs when I got home this past summer, and to be perfectly honest - there was not really a night and day difference. The WGS had a more articulate and tighter sound, which is great for the modern stuff I try to play - but the straight would do just fine in a metal band scenario (or any other).

I think peavey voices various sheffields differently (XXX vs. JSX vs. 6505), and I only have experience with the XXX model.

The Jensens that come in Behringer 412's seem solid as well. They definitely change the character of the amp - very tight low end and focused midrange, which is what some metal players are definitely looking for. Sounds cool, would not use that cab to gig as the tonal change just isn't entirely my bag.


----------



## fishin' musician (Jun 19, 2008)

I've been likin' my P10R Eminence Mojotones. Run from a 15 watt el84 powered Laney chassis, these speakers love to sing. Alnico rules.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

While we are all talking speakers I'd like to see what people's thoughts are on Weber's Signature line versus his vintage line. I have read really good things about both so I'm wondering if anyone can add to this. I'm just about finished my 59 bassman and need to get some speakers for it so I'm trying to do my homework a little before making the plunge.


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, speakers are so amp dependent. What works for one is terrible in the next. That said, I really have had good luck with Celestion Blues in almost anything, though you surely pay for the privilege of them. They really bring out the best in most amps and always seem to sound 'detailed' for lack of a better term. 

Eminence GB128's are great too (and affordable). Nice, higher wattage Greenback type speaker that I have in a closed back 2x12 cab. They sound nice and round with lots of bottom end.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

*speaker swap???*

I recently swaped out a Fender stock speaker out of my "Super Champ" and replaced it with a Weber 10F150 8 ohm 50 watt speaker and boy what a diffrence in tone! The speaker was shipped promptly and double boxed directly from Weber in Ohio. They also make there speakers to order so your not buying dead stock sitting on the shelf. I would urge anyone to try the Weber Experience if your looking to step up to better tone!


----------



## HedleyGrange (Mar 30, 2009)

I would have to say that speakers are by far the most subjective tone shaping component. It really depends on your style of music, style of playing, wattage of amp, operating class of amp, tubes, alnico vs ceramic, pickups etc....Having said that I have over the years along with my bud ( another forum member) tried many of the "better" speakers and combinations. Right up top for me personally are my Scumback H75/H55's, the Weber 30w Alnico BlueDog/SilverBells and the ceramic 50w BlueDog/SilverBell. I am very curious about the Celestion Golds so I think they will be up next...


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

*V30s*

I've had alot of luck with V30s. They're not always the most pleasant speaker on the ear, but they cut live.

If you listen to them closely, they're actually a very warm speaker that shaves off a lot of top and bottom end... very midrange focused. Good for tightening up an amp or smoothing out an amp with a harsh top end.

As a bit of UFI, Mesa V30s are different from normal V30s. They're actually voiced with a touch less mid-spike and they have a deeper bottom end.

Further, I've found that mixing them with speakers that have lots of top and bottom, like a G12T or G12H actually relaxes the spike a bit. I figure this is because the combined response sounds more even, so it's not one frequency that's standing out on it's own.

*Eminence Man-O-War*

Essentially a G12T-75 with a smoother top end. Good for mid heavy amps like a Marshall or Orange. I like them for their woody bark, but I don't generally like them on their own as I find it hard to EQ them to my taste, so I mix them with V30s for a very chunky sound with plenty of midrange.

*Electro-Voice EVM 12L*

This speaker is the holy grail of Mesa/Boogie tone. I never liked it. It's an extremely detailed speaker that doesn't really lack in any frequency range. Lots of bottom, yet still tight. Full midrange. Lots of top end detail. My problem with it is that it doesn't round off the top end at all. It's the kind of speaker where if you normally run your treble at 7 you might want to back it down to 2 or 3.

Still, lots of guys get great tone from these speakers and swear by them. I just couldn't get it to work for me.

*Mesa MC-90*

This speaker is similar to a Celestion Classic Lead 80, but not identical. It's a built for Mesa only speaker that decends from the same speaker line that the Classic Lead is from, however it's warmer than the CL-80. It has a slightly rolled off top end, with plenty of mids and bottom, yet remains pretty tight. It's essentially Celestion's take on the "American sound", so it lacks the midrange spike that most Celestion speakers have. It's really great for achieving that "Smooth Boogie lead sound". I'm considering swapping the Man-O-Wars that are mixed with my V30s for a set of these.

Well... those are the ones I have extensive experience with. I wouldn't mind getting my hands on a Celestion Gold and G12H sometime...


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have to agree with everyone about the Celestion Blues. I think they are probably the best sounding speakers I have played through. 

However, I also have to put in a vote for my Hiwatt cab loaded with Fane speakers. Maybe, they only sound best with a Hiwatt head (which is all its ever played through), but they sure sound good with the Hiwatt.


----------



## EL34POWER (Jan 16, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Given some of the info being shared I am wondering what might be a good choice to replace my stock speaker in my Marshall DSL401. Single 12" speaker.


I would look for a C90, and old G12-80. or even an Emi V12.


----------



## EL34POWER (Jan 16, 2007)

As far as speakers go... I tried...


Celestion:
Greenback RI in hind sight. these are pretty good cones once broken in and warmed up
V30. ice picky to me but good to cut threw
G12H30 have not had them long enough to break em in.... See Webers
G12T75 ok but something is missing
G12M70 sterile not worth it
C90 Best of the cele. Tight, Warm, 

Emi:
GB12 Like a greenback but more high end, and tignter to me
Private Jack, very simmilar to the GB above
Wizard H30 vibe, but sounded even more rough
V12 I really like this. V30 vibe. Not ice picky, solid. This is what Soldano uses in there cabs.. to tame the highs. I had this in a 2x12 with a GB RI for my JCM800 2203... loved it
Red Fang. Blue vibe. fantastic speaker.

Weber
C Blue dog. see red fang..
C Silver Bell. not quite sure yet. haven't experimented much yet
H30 I use this with an M25 in 2 distinct 2x12 cabs for my 2203
M25 see above H30.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

interesting thread: the amp influences the speaker a whole lot, as does style of music.....fwiw my fave tones are the late 60s marshall, and brown/tweed fender; not a lot of FX mostly just gtr & amp, cranked up

my experiences: 

I had a quad of private jacks in a 4x12, I really like those speakers, they squash & get creamy, but still have some good punch ( ceramic mags may be the reason? )

scumbacks are awesome too, I had a 4x12 with H55 & H75 mixed & hated the mix, the sound had these big inconsistent swirly holes in it....changed to 4xH75 cones & it totally rocks now.

put 2 celestion blues ( made in england ) in an AC30cc2 and did not like them much at all, went back to the wharfedales. actually I couldn't tell much difference so was gonna sell the blues, too much $$ for too little sound difference

I have since put them in a Garnet and boy, do they sound great!! not a lot of bottom, but a nice bright & edgy gtr tone

I don't like the italian jensen reissues at all, very thin, bright, nasty sounding speakers

eminence wizard sounded a bit muddy to my ears, tonker is a powerful & loud speaker with not a lot of character...would probably work well if you used mostly preamp distortion to get your sound.

have a pair of cerwin vega 12's with a cast frame that were reconed at santon, they sound great too

plus I have played thru an original fane loaded hiwatt cab that is just killer

fender utah's sure get slammed a lot but IMO they work well in twin reverbs

I also have always liked V30's, people sure complain about them now but they were all the rage before, flavour of the month?

had a 15" weber chicago ( paper dome ) that I just COULD NOT get to sound good at all....clanky sounding POS

but I have a weber C12N ( I think? ) that is just killer


----------



## Guitarded88 (Apr 1, 2009)

Warehouse Guitar Speakers anyone?

I've heard great things about them. I'm looking to grab some veteran 30s or retro 30s.

Also heard great things about the Hellatones from avatar


----------



## User_X (Feb 1, 2008)

screamingdaisy said:


> *V30s*
> 
> 
> If you listen to them closely, they're actually a very warm speaker that shaves off a lot of top and bottom end... very midrange focused. Good for tightening up an amp or smoothing out an amp with a harsh top end.
> ...


----------



## powwersurge (Apr 3, 2009)

*speakers*

the best i've come across are the celestion golds.the blues have too much mush for me.i had silvers from the 60's and they were also great.for all out rock the best for me is the uk made celestion h30 wich has the best balance all around and the best mids.guitarman had it right but i do not like the v30's as much as the h30's.the golds have and are magic. powwersurge


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Eminence are the best bang for the buck for my tastes. I have Governor in my Marshall cab and Private Jacks in my PV Classic 50.kksjur


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

konasexone said:


> Eminence are the best bang for the buck for my tastes. I have Governor in my Marshall cab and Private Jacks in my PV Classic 50.kksjur


I am going to put Eminence into my Rockman XP212 as an upgrade and replacement. I think it will greatly improve the amp. Our own Wild Bill is giving teh amp a once over for me and he will drop those babies in.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am going to put Eminence into my Rockman XP212 as an upgrade and replacement. I think it will greatly improve the amp. Our own Wild Bill is giving teh amp a once over for me and he will drop those babies in.



I've been really impressed by Eminence speakers for awhile now. In fact, the more I listen to friends who've loaded these into their amps and cabs, the more I have a hard time rationalizing the much more expensive Celestions the Red Coats are modelled after. Celestions are some of the nicest I've heard, but they were well broken in and a couple of them were likely on the cusp of being vintage. Considering how fantastic most of the Emis are out of the box, they're hard to beat. Now you gotta post clips!!

Shawn :food-smiley-004:


----------

